# Areas to live...



## Katiem84 (Feb 12, 2010)

Does anyone have any advice regarding areas to live in Hong Kong - are there any places which should be avoided?

Also, i have been looking into apartment prices...is a 1bed apartment of reasonable quality/size around HKD20-25k?

Thanks


----------

